# TedX on e bikes



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Video | TEDx Paonia: Change in your [Electric Bike] Transportation Future - LEED Bicyclology


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Good stuff but he's focused on getting people out of cars for daily transportation needs and this really isn't at all applicable for recreational bicycle use.

Assuming part of you goal is getting exercise by bicycling; motor assisted or not.

I do like how he points out that walking equals 55 mpg!


----------

